# NT women master seducers



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Psilocin said:


> Is it not?


I'm trying to say that the idea that it's easy to get a man in bed is stereotypical and a generalisation that really isn't accurate for many men.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> I'm trying to say that the idea that it's easy to get a man in bed is stereotypical and a generalisation that really isn't accurate for many men.


No. No.
It's quite easy for a woman to bed down a male.
You underestimate manipulation.

They just gotta know the in's-n'-outs of the male sexual psyche.
Same goes vice-versa.

With shopping malls, there is a specific, sensual effect. Every brick is made to distract and scatter attention. It overwhelms the senses without us even realizing. 
Imagine the same thing, but with different intention. A subliminal sexual message- Or, rather- A subliminal sexual message, catered to the specific person.

Personally, I don't exactly get weak knees for NT women.
But I know the right one could eat my soul and every fiber of my being.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Psilocin said:


> No. No.
> It's quite easy for a woman to bed down a male.
> You underestimate manipulation.


And you understimate men. It may be easy for some women to bed down some men, but that doesn't mean it applies to all women and all men. What about gay people? Asexual people? People in relationships? People with low sex drives?


----------



## Calypso (Jun 2, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> i dont mean that I am a simple person to figure out and manipulate. in terms of attracting me sexually, however, its pretty basic. i know girls who are masters of this and they have been NTs at a higher rate. mostly ENTPs actually. the girls who have the most game (a system they have thought through) are cold hearted NT's in my experience
> 
> and amanda. you are an INFP haha, supporting my point



Beware of ENTPs! They are not only smart in the "logical" way, they also are very skilled when it comes to intrapersonal matters. I had an ENTP bf, and oh boy! I could see the way he manipulates people. It is amazing! ENTPs are evil! lol (I am joking of course, but yeah, beware! lol)


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> And you understimate men. It may be easy for some women to bed down some men, but that doesn't mean it applies to all women and all men. What about gay people? Asexual people? People in relationships? People with low sex drives?


Of course it doesn't apply to all men.
You need a spark to start a fire.

I'm only saying that you need that spark and a bit of fuel to get that blaze of glory goin'.


----------



## Ben Gale (Aug 31, 2010)

Calypso said:


> Beware of ENTPs! They are not only smart in the "logical" way, they also are very skilled when it comes to intrapersonal matters. I had an ENTP bf, and oh boy! I could see the way he manipulates people. It is amazing! ENTPs are evil! lol (I am joking of course, but yeah, beware! lol)


i think you should be more scared of an ENTJ like myself. we manipulate people and we have a perpose for doing so. i would think that an ENTJ women if she ever took it into her mind to do so would end up being able to bed down any thing she wanted wiether there was a spark or not.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> NT women might have more game because they think more like a man than an NF or SF/T woman.


What exactly do you mean by this? Are you suggesting we think with our penises?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

ChanceyRose said:


> What exactly do you mean by this? Are you suggesting we think with our penises?


Men don't think with our penises, that would be as impossible as women thinking with their clitoris.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Men don't think with our penises, that would be as impossible as women thinking with their clitoris.


How do you know we don't?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

ChanceyRose said:


> How do you know we don't?


Because there are no brain cells in the groin of any human.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Because there are no brain cells in the groin of any human.


But there are still hormones produced in the testicles and ovaries that profoundly influence the thought patterns of said neurotransmitters in the brain.

We think with our groins.
Grand, isn't it?


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Because there are no brain cells in the groin of any human.


*Throaty chuckle. Fingertips touch neck.*
Sweet, literal, nerdy INTP. You are very correct.

*Moves closer, fingers now resting on your shoulder and whispers into your ear.*
But I assure you, I could convince you otherwise if I really wanted to.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

ChanceyRose said:


> *Throaty chuckle. Fingertips touch neck.*
> Sweet, literal, nerdy INTP. You are very correct.
> 
> *Moves closer, fingers now resting on your shoulder and whispers into your ear.*
> But I assure you, I could convince you otherwise if I really wanted to.


No, you couldn't, because there are no brain cells in the groin. Brain cells are brain cells because they are in the brain, and form the brain itself.


----------

